# Wildlachs, aber wie?



## GRAN RESERVA (15. August 2005)

Hallo

ich habe mir aus dem Urlaub einen Wildlachs ca 6,0 kg mitgebracht.  
Wir wollten ihn bei einem schönen Familienessen geniessen, leider hab ich keinen Schimmer wie man den Lachs am besten zubereitet.Bitte gebt mir mal Tips.
Wenns möglich ist sollte der Lachs im ganzen serviert werden.

Danke schon mal

Gruss Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2005)

*AW: Wildlachs, aber wie?*

Im Ganzen zu servieren ist natürlich bei so einem "Brocken" nicht ganz einfach.
Vermute mal der ist eingefroren??
Also zuerst mal auftauen lassen.

Dann den Fisch rund binden (Faden durch Schwanzwurzel und Maul/Kiemen) damit er überhaupt in den Ofen passt.

Ein Backblech o. ä. auf das der Fisch passt leicht einfetten (Butter) und den Fisch draufsetzen. Das Blech sollte einen mindestens 3, besser 5 cm hohen Rand haben.

Den Fisch innen und außen gut mit Salz und Peffer würzen und auf das Blech setzen.

Um den Fisch herum die entsprechenden Beilagen (Kartoffeln, Gemüse) "sortieren" und würzen, alles mit etwas Weißwein (da wirst Du so nen halben Liter brauchen) angießen und bei ca. 120 Grad im Ofen garen.

Bei der Fischgröße werden Gemüse (zuerst) und Kartoffeln vor dem Fisch fertig sein.

Diese, wenn sie gar sind vom Blech nehmen und den Fisch weitergaren lassen.

Der Fisch dieser Größe dürfte bei der niedrigen Temperatur ca 2 - 3 Stunden brauchen (ohne Gewähr!!!, immer wieder mal nachprüfen (Flossen ziehen, aufschneiden))!!!

Ist der Fisch gar, den durch den Weißwein und den vom Garen gewonnenen Fond abgießen, dann die Gemüse wieder auf das Blech legen und zum warmhalten in den Ofen stellen (ca. 80 Grad).

Dann den Fond mit Sahne verkochen und mit Mondamin abbinden - schon hat man eine Weißeinrahmsoße zum Fisch. Diese noch abschmecken mit Salz und Pfeffer.

Wer will kann dann noch die Soße in drei oder vier Portionen aufteilen und durch Zugabe von z. B., Senf, Kräutern, Meerrettich, grünem oder buntem Pfeffer, Pilzen etc. drei oder vier verschiedene Soßen anbieten.

Dann den Fisch mit der ganzen Platte, den Gemüsen und Beilagen drauf servieren, tranchieren und "spachteln" )
Soßen dazu extra servieren.


----------



## GRAN RESERVA (15. August 2005)

*AW: Wildlachs, aber wie?*

Danke für das Rezept,werde es am WE ausprobieren .

Gruss Jürgen


----------



## uer (15. August 2005)

*AW: Wildlachs, aber wie?*

#h thomas,
ich hatte ja von dir auch schon mal ein super rezept bekommen (fischauflauf)und dieses ist bis jetzt immer der knaller jeder party,:q (sage aber auch immer das es nicht von mir sonder von nem starkoch ist  )

für das jetzige rezept, geht da auch ein gekaufter lachs (zuchtlachs) und ist dieser vom geschmack soviel schlechter für normal sterbliche |kopfkrat sprich schmeckt man(n)/frau das raus |kopfkrat 
sag mal geht sogar auch anderer fisch aus norgesgewässer oder heimischen |kopfkrat  und wat fürn grünzeugs sollte ma(n) dafür am besten auf de platte legen |kopfkrat 

#h - :S


----------



## Trollvater (15. August 2005)

*AW: Wildlachs, aber wie?*

#h Hallo Boardi !! #h 
*Das würde ich mit dem Lachs machen!!* #6 

*Rezept!!*
Von einem Lachs/Forelle zwei Filets schneiden diese komplett von Gräten befreien(evtl. mit Flachzange ).. Am besten ist ein 3 – 4 Kg. Schwerer Lachs geeignet , kann man aber auch in jeder anderen Gewichtsklasse anwenden..
Mischung für je 1kg.Fischfilet !!! Lachs / Forelle .
1. Esslöffel.   gemahlenen Pfeffer
3  Esslöffel    Zucker,
4  Esslöffel    Salz mischen
Die erste Hälfte mit der Hautseite nach unten in eine Schüssel legen 
Auf beide! Innenseiten der Filets gleichmäßig verteilen. Dann erste Hälfte mit der Hautseite nach unten in eine Schüssel legen .3 Bund frischen Dill darauf legen .Jetzt die zweite Hälfte mit der Innenseite auf das untere Filet/ Dill legen. Mit einem Teller abdecken, im Kühlschrank 48 Stunden marinieren.2 mal am Tag wenden. Mit austretender Flüssigkeit begießen.
Man kann den Fisch auch in einen Plastikbeutel legen und diesen komplett mit Tüte 2 mal am Tag wenden .Das ist die wohl einfachste Methode .Vor dem Servieren den Lachs trocken tupfen und den Dill entfernen. Lachs / bzw. Fisch trocken ca. 1/2 Tag - 1 Tag bei Raumtemperatur liegen lassen. Dann hat man das beste Geschmacksergebnis.

Du kannst ,sollte nicht alles augegessen werden den Rest oder eine hälfe Tiefrieren.Dann kannst Du diese hälfte bei gelegenheit auftauen,auf Zimmertemp. erwärmen lassen und dann Servieren!!


Dazu schmeckt 

Meine 1.Wahl :1 Becher Sahne aufschlagen / 3 Teelöffel Meerrettich / 2 spritzer Zitrone

Meine 2. Wahl :  Sauce aufschlagen aus 3 Esslöffel scharfen Senf + 1/4 Teelöffel Englisches Senfpulver + 3Esslöffel Zucker + 1Esslöffel Essig + 3Esslöffel Lachsmarinade

Meine 3. Wahl .     Tzaziki / mild!! 
So jetzt bleibt mir nur noch guten Appetit zu wünschen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2005)

*AW: Wildlachs, aber wie?*

@ Trollvater:
Auch super Rezept, aber er wolte ja den Fisch im Ganzen machen)

@ uer:
Di meisten Menschen werden das sofort schmecken wenn man beide Arten (Zucht und Wild) nebeneinander auf dem Teller hat, aber dfast keiner (außer die, die Wildlachs wirklich kennen) wird den Unteschied wirklich merken, wenn er nur eine Sorte davon zum probieren hat.


----------



## Trollvater (16. August 2005)

*AW: Wildlachs, aber wie?*

Du suchst ein Rezept für Lachs. ( Warmes Essen )#6 
Das ist mein Superrezept,bei meinen Angeltouren wird der Pott immer leer geleckt!!

Kauf Dir ganz einfach passend für die menge Fisch ,die Du zubereiten möchtest Tüten mit "Maggi fix " Lachs-Gratin in Kräuter -Sahne.Bereite das Essen so vor wie es auf der Tüte beschrieben ist , Du kannst dann nichts verkehrt machen.Es ist ein Auflauf !! Ein Traum,vom Geschmack her.Das ist wirklich nicht Übertrieben!!! :l 

Ich esse schon ein Leben lang gerne Fisch aber das Rezept ist wirklich Super!!Nehme ich auf jeder Norge Tour mit!! Das gleiche gibt es überigens auch für Seelachs!!Auch Super lecker!! #6 
Gruß Trollvater  
Siehe auch bei Cippog nach Rezepten nach !!!
__________________
MFG: Trollvater #h  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## noose (16. August 2005)

*AW: Wildlachs, aber wie?*

#h @ Uer 

Meinst du hier sollte dein Bett stehen?


----------



## Krabbenfischer (16. August 2005)

*AW: Wildlachs, aber wie?*

OK 6kg ist wohl ein bißchen viel dafür... 

Aber für 1-4 Personen Fische mit Niveau (z.B. Lachs, Forelle, Zander, Wolfsbarsch, Barsch...) ist "Fisch in Salzkruste" als Zubereitung sicher eine Überlegung wert. Erstens bleibt der Eigengeschmack super erhalten und zweitens ist das eine Sensation, wenn man die Salzkruste am Tisch "aufkloppt"...  Eigentlich ganz einfach - Fische ausnehmen, waschen, trocken tupfen, (schuppen nicht nötig) ein paar Kräuter in die Bauchhöhle und dann aus groben meersalz, eiweiß und evtl. ein wenig Wasser einen Teig herstellen. Teigschicht auf ein Backblech - Fisch darauf und dann alles mit Salzteig ordentlich verpacken - fertig. Ab in den Ofen... Tja- fragt sich nun nur wie lange?!? Das hängt von der Größe des Fisch und der Temperatur ab - entweder Bücher wälzen oder "learning by doing..." - ich persönlich denke - lieber ein wenig zu früh als zu spät - dann iss es nämlich aus mit dem zarten Wildlachs oder dem Zander, dann ist der trocken und zäh....
Das Salz wird übrigens steinhart - das muss man mit einem großen Messer oder einem Hammer bearbeiten. Trotz des ganzen Salz ist der Fisch überhaupt nicht salzig - sondern im gegenteil - der wird durch den Salzteig geschützt und gart ganz sanft im eigenen Saft...

Guten Appetit!


----------



## Krabbenfischer (16. August 2005)

*AW: Wildlachs, aber wie?*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Zeit steht die Familie auf Salmonide in Salzkruste...




Naja - vielleicht sollte ich, bevor ich Romane schreibe erstmal alle Beiträge lesen und nicht erst danach...


----------



## Kescherdriller (16. August 2005)

*AW: Wildlachs, aber wie?*

@Krabbenfischer

Super Idee,das mit dem Lesen der vorherigen Postings!! :q  :q  #6 Erspart Dir einige Blasen an den Griffeln! #2 

Griß und TL,
Kescherdriller


----------



## Rumpelrudi (17. August 2005)

*AW: Wildlachs, aber wie?*

@Krabbenfischer
Dein Vorschlag war doch gut#6#6
Jetzt glaubt mir wenigstens mal einer. Jan hat bestimmt schon vermutet, dass ich ihn mit Anglerlatein beglücke. Genau das Gegenteil. Ein Supergericht.
Dazu reiche ich das vorgesalzene mit etwas Schnittlauch und einem Esslöffel Wasser vermengte Eigelb als Rührei.
Die Garzeit ist wirklich nur abzuschätzen. Wenn der Salzteig knüppelhart und etwas gelblich wird, ist die Garzeit beendet. Kommt aber nicht auf fünf Minuten an, da die Feuchtigkeit nicht heraus kann. Deswegen ist es absolut wichtig, den Salzteig nicht zu dünnflüssig herzustellen und den Fisch wirklich geschlossen einzupacken.
Dann hat der Salzteig die richtige Konsistenz : Wenn man die Schüssel ganz schnell umdrehen kann, ohne dass etwas herausfällt. *auch kein Witz*


----------

